# Color Neutral COLL/ZBLL Recognition Basics



## AaronW (Jul 1, 2016)

I thought it might be useful to make a simple getting started video for how to recognize CLL-based last layer alg sets if you are color neutral. 
I use COLL in this video because I know it, but these basic principles are applicable to almost every other alg set.
Here's the vid: 



I'm just starting out this youtube channel, and would love some suggestions for ideas.


----------



## turtwig (Jul 1, 2016)

How can you recognize LL in a way that doesn't work in CN anyway? I'm not CN, but I have always just recognized with similar and opposite, which works for CN.


----------



## AaronW (Jul 1, 2016)

turtwig said:


> How can you recognize LL in a way that doesn't work in CN anyway? I'm not CN, but I have always just recognized with similar and opposite, which works for CN.


You could get used to expecting certain specific colors and recognizing from that, but I guess its probably less common than I thought..


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 1, 2016)

turtwig said:


> How can you recognize LL in a way that doesn't work in CN anyway? I'm not CN, but I have always just recognized with similar and opposite, which works for CN.


Yeah even if you use a fixed color for the D layer, you still need to recognize the relative positions of colors (same, adjacent, opposite) because the COLL colors change if you do y rotations


----------



## AaronW (Jul 1, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Yeah even if you use a fixed color for the D layer, you still need to recognize the relative positions of colors (same, adjacent, opposite) because the COLL colors change if you do y rotations


Of course, but there is another recognition method that relies more heavily on a fixed cross color. I should have tried to figure out more about that, anyone know what it is? I have a few friends who use roux who require seemingly specific conditions for the recognition of their cmlls.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 1, 2016)

turtwig said:


> How can you recognize LL in a way that doesn't work in CN anyway? I'm not CN, but I have always just recognized with similar and opposite, which works for CN.



I have this problem with ZBLL. I can recog cases on blue, but i'm clueless on any other colour.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 1, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I have this problem with ZBLL. I can recog cases on blue, but i'm clueless on any other colour.


I use Jason-Baum recognition and all colors are the same to me. I just see if they're opp, adj or the same
You said you use your own system of recognition. I remember it had to do with numbering pieces or something like that, right? how does it work?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 1, 2016)

If FUR is yellow, I look for the yellow edge.
If RUF is orange, I look for the orange edge. (or any arbitrary colour, doesn't matter)

If the yellow is in UF and orange is NOT on the right, then there's only two options for where orange can be, either back or left.
(However, if both yellow and orange are visible, then I know the case ezpz.)

After I've established that the yellow is in the front, and orange is NOT on the right, I can take a 50% guess that orange is in the back.
BUT, after seeing the cases hundreds of thousands of times, there are blocks and stuff.
And like, those blocks make me feel different emotions, so angry means orange is left, and semi-angry means orange is in the back.

That means that, just from seeing yellow in the front, along with a certain colour /block combination, I know the case just from the front three stickers. ezpz


But honestly, just knowing the blocks is the best.
.


----------



## AaronW (Jul 1, 2016)

4Chan said:


> If FUR is yellow, I look for the yellow edge.
> If RUF is orange, I look for the orange edge. (or any arbitrary colour, doesn't matter)
> 
> If the yellow is in UF and orange is NOT on the right, then there's only two options for where orange can be, either back or left.
> ...


That emotion thing is good, it means that your recognition is at an extremely visceral level. That's the level of practice where strictly relative recognition should be to make it effective.

My video should be titled something a bit more generic, since it could just be about basic color neutral recognition for anything I suppose.


----------

